# WHAT ARE THE SIDE EFFECTS OF PINK 5mcg DIANABOL



## mainyboi (Mar 9, 2006)

can any1 tell me what side effects i should be getting when taking 3dianabol a day becouse i started on tuesday and im getting mood swings and feeling abit tired and when should i start to notise any body strenth changes


----------



## GFR (Mar 9, 2006)

D-bol alone is a terrible cycle....stop now, 


			
				mainyboi said:
			
		

> ello people can any1 give me some advice please* im 18 years old* i weigth just over 11 and a half stone im 5.9 in height i go down the gym everyday and im trying to get my arms bigger my bodys already toned and my arms are 11.5 inch and i want them to go to 12.5 and im thinking of getting some dianabol can any1 help


Also at 18 you are an idiot for using steroids.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 9, 2006)

What is you daily dose...keep the doses 4-6 hour apart. 

I noticed strength gains in a matter of days.

as far as worse sides-for me it was hair loss.  In fact that was the only shitty side effect.  

ps If you can't control your moods on it, you should NOT be taking it.  It is not difficult to have some self control.  It is a sign of immaturity when guys act like that.


----------



## mainyboi (Mar 9, 2006)

Im taking 3 dianabol a day! 1 in the morning at 9.00 2nd at 3.00 and 3rd at 7.00 and im weighing in at 12stone and eating steak and chicken pasta and more protien foods


----------



## ant is lifting (Mar 9, 2006)

curious what time your work out it is...and will the 7:00 dose effect your sleep?


----------



## GFR (Mar 9, 2006)

mainyboi said:
			
		

> Im taking 3 dianabol a day! 1 in the morning at 9.00 2nd at 3.00 and 3rd at 7.00 and im weighing in at 12stone and eating steak and chicken pasta and more protien foods


 Nobody really cares what an  18 yearlod  boy is eating when he is on a steroid cycle.....we are just amazed at your stupidity.


----------



## Heimir (Mar 9, 2006)

mainyboi said:
			
		

> Im taking 3 dianabol a day! 1 in the morning at 9.00 2nd at 3.00 and 3rd at 7.00 and im weighing in at 12stone and eating steak and chicken pasta and more protien foods



Its pretty obvious that you are not ready for AAS.

Stop now before you screw up even more.


----------



## mainyboi (Mar 9, 2006)

i start workout about 12ish and i think the 7.00 dose is efecting my sleep becouse i fill tired in the day and moody


----------



## mainyboi (Mar 9, 2006)

FOREMAN RULES your just a prick mate you cant say nothink nice about no1 i would like to see you


----------



## ant is lifting (Mar 9, 2006)

when I googled d-bol I read that with-in 3 days your mood will change and within 10-14 days you will start to feel and see results. I will be taking the same amount 15 mg per day. My understanding on what I have read is that the half life is 3-6 hours so Im thinking that the 7:00 pill might be a little to late if you go to bed befor midnight..

I couldnt imagine taking this at age 18 though just because your testosterone is probably through the roof as it is. the range of testoserone one produces is from 250-800... have you ever tested yourself to see what level you are at?


and yes i agree, forumrules, the so called "elite member" is deffinatly a cock.He would rather insult people instead of helping them.. maybee hes expieriencing "roid rage" rofL


----------



## GFR (Mar 9, 2006)

mainyboi said:
			
		

> FOREMAN RULES your just a prick mate you *cant* say *nothink* nice about no*1 i* would like to see you


 FUCK OFF LOSER, and take some English classes.


----------



## mainyboi (Mar 9, 2006)

i am english you fucking MUG          :


----------



## GFR (Mar 9, 2006)

mainyboi said:
			
		

> i am english you fucking MUG          :


Then go have some fish and chips, a warm beer and skip the steroids till you are 21 and know how to use them.


----------



## Heimir (Mar 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Then go have some fish and chips, a warm beer and skip the steroids till you are 21 and know how to use them.



This is the best advice you will get here.
Now go....come back in 5 years.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Then go have some fish and chips, a warm beer and skip the steroids till you are 21 and know how to use them.



Oohhh new signature fodder


----------



## Mags (Mar 9, 2006)

Foreman is right dude. To think a kid can just turn up and show he doesn't know enough about diet alone and to start asking about an oral only cycle at the age of 18 where your balls probably haven't fully dropped yet, is just laughable and is just looking to get you caned by everyone up here on this board. Im guessing if you saw Foreman, he'd probably stomp on you.


----------



## Mags (Mar 9, 2006)

Seriously though, finish growing naturally. Eat properly and use your own developing hormones to your advantage. Put on some decent size then at least after 21 look to use gear if you still feel thats the way forward for you. I know its shit being told you ain't old enough, but its true. I say go to your genetic limit till you get on the old gear. Research it too, and you'll find safer and more effective ways of using gear. Dbol alone will make you a walking hot water bottle and anything you put on will go when your off.


----------



## brogers (Mar 9, 2006)

More concerning than your age is the fact that you are 100% clueless as to how to use steroids.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Mar 9, 2006)

yea man listen to foreman he knows his shit.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Mar 9, 2006)

This guy probly just started lifting. And doesnt even know what to use for a first cycle. stupid mutha fucka. Best stop dogging on foreman he is trying to help you bitch. 

I mean I could maybe see if you were 19 and been training since you were 14, and have gained alot since then. I doubt this thoguh, very very much. So listen or bounce bitch.!!!


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 9, 2006)

mainyboi said:
			
		

> Im taking 3 dianabol a day! 1 in the morning at 9.00 2nd at 3.00 and 3rd at 7.00 and im weighing in at 12stone and eating steak and chicken pasta and more protien foods



listen bro...7pm-9am is unacceptable.  You are playing havok on your bloodlevels.  The dbol dose schedule you're on is roller coaster ride...IT NEEDS TO BE 4-6hrs maybe 8hrs during sleep.  I would sleep for 4hrs take a dose w/ 600cal. then go back to bed for 4 hrs.

If you do not know this common anabolic knowledge about a primary steroid, you probably are getting into something you're not ready for.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Then go have some *fish and chips, a warm beer* and skip the steroids till you are 21 and know how to use them.




  I would like to add some crest whitening strips too please!


----------



## rmcfar (Mar 9, 2006)

please dont generalize all 18yr olds as "boys" or "kids" this one in particular is obviously an idiot but not all 18yr olds(like myself) are kids.

its too bad that a few have to make the rest of us look like idiots


----------



## GFR (Mar 9, 2006)

rmcfar said:
			
		

> please dont generalize all 18yr olds as "boys" or "kids" this one in particular is obviously an idiot but not all 18yr olds(like myself) are kids.
> 
> its too bad that a few have to make the rest of us look like idiots


 Rule #1. If you live with Mommy and Daddy, or Mommy and Daddy pay your bills you are a kid/child.


----------



## rmcfar (Mar 9, 2006)

i kind of agree with that and kind of dont

its neither here nor there though. just saying that not all young people are stupid and immature punks like some people seem to think they are


----------



## GFR (Mar 9, 2006)

rmcfar said:
			
		

> i kind of agree with that and kind of dont
> 
> its neither here nor there though. just saying that not all young people are stupid and immature punks like some people seem to think they are


I agree 100%, some young people are smart as hell and know what is up.


----------



## mainyboi (Mar 10, 2006)

foreman dont try and help no1 all use americans are just a bunch of mugs and stupid mutha fukas iv cum on here to get some help but u just try and give it to a black belt size dont MATTA and at 18 mate i dont think you was that big unless you was BANG on roids big time sayin that tho americans are fat basterds becouse all thats over the is big fat burgers not very heilthy is it now and doughtnuts lol


----------



## Mags (Mar 10, 2006)

Is it really worth even replying to this moron? Like the other youngster on here who was saying not all kids are stupid and dumb (I agree), I'd also like to say that not all us brits are fucking idiots like cockend above^. I do appreciate and admire his literary skills though. It's shameful that foreigners can read and write better English that this wanker.


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 10, 2006)

mainyboi said:
			
		

> foreman dont try and help no1 all use americans are just a bunch of mugs and stupid mutha fukas iv cum on here to get some help but u just try and give it to a black belt size dont MATTA and at 18 mate i dont think you was that big unless you was BANG on roids big time sayin that tho americans are fat basterds becouse all thats over the is big fat burgers not very heilthy is it now and doughtnuts lol


BAN HIM:REASON, TERRORIST THREATS AND OVERALL LEVEL OF GAY


----------



## mainyboi (Mar 10, 2006)

I AM BRITISH MATE AND IM FROM ESSEX YOU MUG


----------



## Mags (Mar 10, 2006)

mainyboi said:
			
		

> I AM BRITISH MATE AND IM FROM ESSEX YOU MUG


 
I remember now why I hate so many people from Essex. You're all a bunch of chav asbo idiots who bowl round in your saxo's. I know you're British you tit and I acknowledged that by explaining not all brits (namely myself) are complete tossers (like you). Grow a fucking brain before any muscles.


----------



## bushroot (Mar 11, 2006)

I love the British.

chav: http://www.worldwidewords.org/topicalwords/tw-cha2.htm

asbo: http://www.macmillandictionary.com/New-Words/050411-Asbo.htm

saxo: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=saxo

tosser: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=tosser

tit (as an adj.): http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=tit


And yes, the Saxo is a real POS.  My first rental in the UK was a Saxo.  Since then, I make sure I at least get an Astra.  I don't know if anyone here in the states can fathom a 1.1 liter engine in an automobile....Not fun


----------



## Mags (Mar 12, 2006)

bushroot said:
			
		

> I love the British.
> 
> chav: http://www.worldwidewords.org/topicalwords/tw-cha2.htm
> 
> ...


 
Gold!


----------



## Mudge (Mar 12, 2006)

There was a 3 cylinder 1 liter car in the US for awhile.


----------



## GSXR750 (Mar 12, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> There was a 3 cylinder 1 liter car in the US for awhile.



Im glad something informative came out of this thread.

Chevy Sprint


----------



## Mudge (Mar 12, 2006)

There was also the GEO Metro and the Suzuki Sprint.



			
				bushroot said:
			
		

> I don't know if anyone here in the states can fathom a 1.1 liter engine in an automobile....Not fun



The 1 liter Gixxercart would be much more fun.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Mar 12, 2006)

This mutha fucka talks so much shit. Yo bro, shut the hell up. I agree that some do make most 18 year olds look bad. 

I am 18 years old, go to college part time, plus work 60hrs a week, and have my own place.

this cat prolly lives with mommy and daddy, never lifts, and thinks these will magically transform his ass from micheal jackson to mickeal jordan.


Either pay respect, or get out. I actually enjoy flamming this guy. lol


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2006)

mainyboi said:
			
		

> ello people can any1 give me some advice please im 18 years old i weigth just over 11 and a half stone im 5.9 in height i go down the gym everyday and im trying to get my arms bigger my bodys already toned and my arms are 11.5 inch and i want them to go to 12.5 and im thinking of getting some dianabol can any1 help



I got my arms from 11.5 to 14.625 in a year eating and training naturally...


----------

